# Which TC mod?



## Mike (21/7/15)

Hey guys

I'm really struggling to make a decision here. I'm looking at moving from my iStick 50 to something with temperature control.

Sadly I can't afford an SX-Mini as that'd be the obvious choice. So my options are the Evic, 40W iStick, Sigelei and the IPV D2.

Compactness is a priority for me and that's one of the reasons I love my iStick. Because of that, I'm thinking the Evic will be best suited to me. However I know they have some QC issues and I'm scared of committing to something with potential problems.

The IPV D2 also has serious appeal. It looks damn good and it's quite compact. I have a handful of smurfs so will always have spare batteries. However it uses the SX130H which as I understand is the same as the first gen TC mods out of China, which doesn't inspire confidence.

The Sigelei is promising. Reputable, reliable but closer in size to the iStick 50 which is a little disappointing considering it's a single 18650.

Lastly the iStick which sounds as though although it does have effective temperature control, fires significantly below temperature and even the maximum setting is a little underwhelming?

Anyone care to chime in on their experiences? I know the IPV is only coming out around now, but I can't make up my damn mind as to whether I should just pull the trigger on it.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (21/7/15)

On paper, the IPV D2 is a winner with its size and power output. Don't see any reviews on it though.

The eVic has issues yes but they are in power mode below 30W, allegedly. If you buying for TC this won't affect you in the slightest. 
Sizewise its slightly bigger than the iStick 50 but not by much. It is heavy though. 

I'm using an eVic for a few weeks now and can tell you that it is performing flawlessly and hasn't missed a beat. Personally, I find the battery life (5000mAh) great for how I use it. It will give me a day and a bit with the way I vape (office is vape friendly). I use it >90% of the time in TC mode with Nickel. There is apparently an updated eVic coming soon with the hiccups worked out.

I don't think the iStick 40 is powerful enough for TC.

The Sigelei looks like a promising device too, albeit not the best looking. 

My concern with TC is that it is power hungry so you might go through two 18650's a day if you vape a decent amount.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## drew (21/7/15)

Mike said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm really struggling to make a decision here. I'm looking at moving from my iStick 50 to something with temperature control.
> 
> ...



I ended up pre-ordering 2 of 4, the istick 40w and D2. Not quite what I intended, I must have been shopping on a flat battery again 

Where did you find the info regarding the SX130H being an older chip? I pre-ordered the D2 thinking it would be like a lite version of the SX Mini chip.

I saw this in the marketing, is it just that, marketing...?
_Pioneer4you has stated that its going to use “the most advanced Yihi chip ever”_


----------



## BumbleBee (21/7/15)

I'm waiting for the next batch of Evic VTs with updated software, they're supposed to have all the bugs worked out. I like the size and shape of it (similar to the iS50W). For the price I think its a winner, especially considering that batteries _are _included 

The Sigelei range never appealed to me, they're all too square and pointy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (21/7/15)

why not consider the vapor shark ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/7/15)

I want to agree with @shabbar surely we are looking at devices outside of the eVic VT. We are at a turning point in the evolution of vaping. Everything is going TC / VT. From my experience I would rather look at a higher wattage Mod, that allows you to build low low low bro. 0.1 ohm (and if you want to start using nickel, you need a mod that can fire low ohm builds - but also give you the wattage so that you can vape warmer should you need too) 

Go check the reviews on the Snow Wolf & the new DNA 200 mods - I've been on the same mission, but have decided to wait for the first DNA 200 Mods to hit the vapescene. 

If your mod has a fixed battery - you cant easily replace the battery should you need to - and batteries have a lifetime, much shorter than what you anticipate.


----------



## Mike (21/7/15)

@drew Hahaha, well one of them will be good. I heard through the grapevine, not 100% sure how true it'll be.

@Chukin'Vape I don't agree with you at all man. Maybe read my first post again. I didn't come here asking for mod advice. I came here asking for TC mod advice.


----------



## rvdwesth (21/7/15)

My 10c...
I have both the Evic and the istick and both excellent devices. Yes on paper maybe not and firmware bla bla bla... but they perform well, they both do what they supposed to do and I have had no issues whatsoever with either.
But if I had to choose between either one of them I will most definitely go with the Evic, purely because of that extra 20w and the battery life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (21/7/15)

invader mini all day everyday! Indestructible 50w mod with perfect TC implementation. I've had mine 2 months and love it.

it looks better in person than in photos... It is roughly the same size as an Ipv mini but very comfortable to hold thanks to the body shape and silicone covering.

every P4U devices I've owned looked great on paper but had suspect quality.


----------



## rvdwesth (21/7/15)

Sprint said:


> invader mini all day everyday! Indestructible 50w mod with perfect TC implementation. I've had mine 2 months and love it.
> 
> it looks better in person than in photos... It is roughly the same size as an Ipv mini but very comfortable to hold thanks to the body shape and silicone covering.
> 
> every P4U devices I've owned looked great on paper but had suspect quality.


Agree... My IPV2 is a workhorse but shuts down every now and again for no apparent reason!


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/7/15)

@Mike - you do realize that the DNA 200 will be a TC/VT, and the same goes for the Snow Wolf. Look beyond the eVic VT.


----------



## Mike (21/7/15)

@Chukin'Vape you do realise that I have a limited budget and listed 4 devices which I'm trying to decide between? Or have you still not read the original post?

Hmmm odd. I have an IPV2 and never had any issues with it. I've heard all the drama about the balance boards with the IPV4 but I'd hoped that they'd have learnt from their mistakes with the D2 and 4s?


----------



## stevie g (21/7/15)

it isn't that big


----------



## Mike (21/7/15)

Oooo, how is the Lemo on there? I've managed to get mine wicked to a point where I can go up to 30W as long as I don't chain vape. I'm guessing it'll be sick with TC?


----------



## stevie g (21/7/15)

absolutely brilliant combo. Lemo 2 vapes like a dream. set it to 50w if you want if it is not keeping up instead of dry hits you just get less vapour production.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/7/15)

Soooo the Aspire Pegasus was released today - and its suppose to look good on the Triton (which has a deck add on - RBA). I don't see how they would release this device if it wasn't a VT / TC - no specs out though. So excited to see the reviews from pbasurdo & riptrippers on this item.

You can currently pre order at $50 - so it could be something to wait for @Mike


----------



## nemo (21/7/15)

I ended up going for the Istick tc40w, it was the only device at the time, for the money I had available. I was in a position that I had to replace my mod and there was this available.
I am yet to run it in TC mode (waiting on ni) in power mode I use it on my lemo2, kanthal a1 (think .24awg) ID 3mm about 6 turns 0.5~.06Ω pg/vg ~70% between 20 - 30 watts usually 25W. I find on the Lemo2 contrary to my kayfun (clone) on the wicking more appears to be more. On the kayfun std MTL setup, ~1.0Ω superb flavour.

Battery life does leave something to be desired but understandable due to its size. The pass through helps but the USB port being on the bottom of the device has me propping it up between the desks. I think I have an earlier version as I cant seem to select Titanium in TC only Ni. (no manual, bought used)

As I stated unfortunately to try and help in your case I cant just yet as I have not run it in TC mode.
It is my ADV at the moment but as soon as funds become more available I am going to go for the whiteout cloudmaker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/7/15)

nemo said:


> I ended up going for the Istick tc40w, it was the only device at the time, for the money I had available. I was in a position that I had to replace my mod and there was this available.
> I am yet to run it in TC mode (waiting on ni) in power mode I use it on my lemo2, kanthal a1 (think .24awg) ID 3mm about 6 turns 0.5~.06Ω pg/vg ~70% between 20 - 30 watts usually 25W. I find on the Lemo2 contrary to my kayfun (clone) on the wicking more appears to be more. On the kayfun std MTL setup, ~1.0Ω superb flavour.
> 
> Battery life does leave something to be desired but understandable due to its size. The pass through helps but the USB port being on the bottom of the device has me propping it up between the desks. I think I have an earlier version as I cant seem to select Titanium in TC only Ni. (no manual, bought used)
> ...


As far as I can tell, the iStick 40w does not support Ti, looks like TC only works with Ni.


----------



## rvdwesth (21/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> As far as I can tell, the iStick 40w does not support Ti, looks like TC only works with Ni.


Nope, works 100% with Ti coils @BumbleBee. The wife has one in as we speak.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/7/15)

rvdwesth said:


> Nope, works 100% with Ti coils @BumbleBee. The wife has one in as we speak.


Interesting, their website only states Nickel200, no mention of Titanium.

http://www.eleafworld.com/product/detail.php/istick-tc40w.html


----------



## rvdwesth (21/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Interesting, their website only states Nickel200, no mention of Titanium.
> 
> http://www.eleafworld.com/product/detail.php/istick-tc40w.html


The display does not show TI, it stays on Ni, but it does work.
Weather it reads it incorrectly when applying TC I don't know.. But she hasn't burnt a coil yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/7/15)

rvdwesth said:


> The display does not show TI, it stays on Ni, but it does work.
> Weather it reads it incorrectly when applying TC I don't know.. But she hasn't burnt a coil yet


Quite a few SX Mini peeps on ECF have been using the Ni profile to vape with Ti coils, whilst Yihi is trying to sort out the Ti profile.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## skola (21/7/15)

Mike said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm really struggling to make a decision here. I'm looking at moving from my iStick 50 to something with temperature control.
> 
> ...



We're in the same boat!! I also have my eye on the IPV D2 but read a few posts on reddit and ECF regarding that SX130H chip. Now i'm back to square one with trying to decide on what TC mod to get. 

If I'm not mistaken Siglei has incorporated it's own chip into their mod. That makes me abit sceptical on going with this device. To be honest it's not that great looking either. 

From everyones views on the SX-Mini, I am tempted to pull the trigger. But, eish, that R2500 price tag!!!  Even though Vape Cartel has quite a good deal on it currently.

Sigh*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (21/7/15)

@skola identical situation man. Crazy! If only they put an upgradeable chip in the D2, I'd have been sold

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (21/7/15)

I am just selling all my mods so that I could afford the SX-Mini. I even sold my newer TS's to get this. Don't worry something will come up so that you can buy the SX-Mini


----------



## GadgetFreak (21/7/15)

Sprint said:


> View attachment 31784
> it isn't that big


Vatt are yoo doo in netverk senter vit yaw vape. Dont let boss see picture

No vander the packets are not can see becoz dey are filled vith vapor!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

